# Bondo question



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I've been looking around for this stuff for awhile and finally scored a can. Reading it however brings up a couple questions I would pose to those who have used it:

1. It lists resin, fiberglass, metal etc, but not plastics, styrene, petg, vinyl, abs, pvc and so on. This stuff won't melt 'plastic' will it? I've seen it used on models, so I'm guessing it's not chemically hot. (Acknowledging that even squadron putty will melt plastic if you blob enough on.)

2. It also says to shut off any electrical motors in the vicinity, extinguish stove pilot lights (and more all along those lines). No sparks or chances of sparks as the fumes are/can be explosive. Well, if I can't use it in the immediate vicinity of fans to blow the air around, then I can't use the stuff for my models at all it sounds like. My gas stove is also about 15' from my workbench. My apartment is generally bad on ventilation, so I gotta have fans going.

Thanks for the replies, guys!


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

I think the stuff you're looking for is Bondo Filler Putty . It comes in a tube in the automotive section. The stuff you got is for body work on cars.



Geminibuildups
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

So this stuff aint' the same, eh?









Gol' durn it!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The problem with the big can is: is comes with a little tube of hardener.
it's meant to be used fairly quickly..the little tubes of blue, or green are pre mixed and won't go hard on you in the tube unless uncapped.

Steve


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

On the other hand, I have used the car bodywork bondo as shown to fill huge gaps in my resin copy Big Frankie while assembling the model, and have begun slathering on layers on a Big Spidey vinyl kit that I put away due to lack of interest at the time. It does work quite well on those mediums at least. 

I haven't tried it on plastic kits, because none have been large enough to need it. 

I think you can put it over styrofoam and other materials while building a custom base, although it would probably be a little tricky to get right, being either too runny or too thickened due to the quick curing when the hardener is added.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

The best stuff to use and the safest for all types of models is Aves epoxy:thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I use the tube of bondo glazing & spot putty. Works very good.


----------



## '32 Deuce (Jan 24, 2006)

I've used automotive bondo on my plastic models before with no ill effects. I good coat of primer over the area you want to work and thin layers of bondo slowly built up haven't melted anything yet. You do have to be careful and not add to much catalyst and make the mixture too "hot" or it could very well melt the plastic. Bondo glazing & spot putty (as mentioned above) works pretty well too for small areas. I usually use the auto Bondo for larger areas such as the roof of a 1/24 car that I have chopped and sectioned to fill in the seams and level the roof. It's kind of a trial and error thing, to get the right amount of Bondo and catalyst just right for the area you want to work but once you get the hang of it it's no biggy. The stuff dries fairly quick so if you run out of time with one batch you can just mix up another and go from there. Hope this helps you out a little.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks all, definitely helps. I gotta do some body work on my actual car, so this is not a waste to have gotten the tub.

As to the question of the inflammatory nature of the fumes? I can work with this stuff right next to the motor of two fans w/o fear of being engulfed in flame, right? I'm not _really_ worried about it, but to suddenly find myself on fire w/ no escape would likely suck. :freak:

:hat:


----------



## '32 Deuce (Jan 24, 2006)

I've used it at the work table with a lit cigarette, yeah I know, not the smartest or safest practice....as far as your question, I've never had any kind of problem with the flamability aspects and I've used it on and off for different purposes for 20 years or more, that's not to say that something couldn't happen just use a little common sense and be mindful of your surroundings and you should be fine......:wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My favorite Bondo is still Seano Conneryo.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

^^Now that's funny


----------



## martinacm (Oct 2, 2007)

hi guys, over here in the uk i use "bondo" type bodyfillers in my day job, usually its polyester resin which will adhere to most surfaces including most plastics as long as the surface to be filled has been keyed with some form of abrasive . i tend to find it is not as flexible as most plastics and it will peel away from the surface hence its not advertised as a plastic filler. just be carefull with the hardener because if its the same as the ones i use it will be "organic peroxide" which is highly flammable and will damage skin tissues with prolonged use! cheers!!


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

I'm using the bondo spot filler (the tube of red putty) on a shuttle build and used in it thick heavy layers to smooth out some nasty seams.

this stuff is great, best part, $4 for a big ol' tube.

I've never had it melt any plastic I used it on. But do open the windows when you use it and when you sand it, it smells harsh and the dust it produces when you sand is equally as nasty.


----------

